# 29 websites



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Here are eight more links rescued from the original list, along with seven new ones.

HALLOWEEN

Anoka, MN - Halloween Capital of the World 

Trick-or-treat in early newspaper articles 

Vintage Halloween 

Halloween, a Romaunt with Lays Meditative and Devotional - 1847 

FOLKORE, GHOSTS, & CRYPTIDS

Blúiríní Béaloidis Irish folklore podcast (there is an episode about Halloween) 

Halloween in the National Folklore Collection of Ireland 

Apparitions of Black Dogs 

Obiwan's Ghosts and Paranormal 

Willard Library ghost cams 

Linda Godfrey's blog 

Haint blue 

HALLOWEEN/SAMHAIN LITERATURE

Ballad of Tam Lin 

The Adventures of Nera 

The Boyhood Deeds of Finn mac Cumhaill 

JUST FOR FUN

Man cited for using fake skeleton to drive in HOV lane 

Type 'haunted site:mindat.org' into an internet search and check out all the locations.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Adding new websites:

The Scottish village that celebrated Halloween on November 11

Linda Godfrey New Howls for Halloween






The Lemur.—A Halloween Divertimento







dvpp.uvic.ca





Murder, She Wrote: Spooky episodes to watch on Halloween


----------

